# problemy z icu po upgrade

## 187451

Witam,

Nie wiem czy zauważyliście, ale ostatnio coś dziwnego dzieje się z pakietem icu. Np. była dostępna wersja 4.8.1.1 a potem nagle 49.1.1. Od upgradu dużo innych paczek zaczęło się sypać w działaniu, bo nie mogą znaleźć takich plików jak powiedzmy libicui18n.so.48. Nie powiem, jest to trochę irytujące bo teraz trzeba czekać aż ktoś coś poprawi (a może to u mnie jest błąd)? revdep i reinstalacja nic nie daje. Dodam, że już takie sytuacje się zdarzały w przeszłości.

Co mógę zrobić, aby naprawić te zależności i uniknąć problemów na przyszłość? Dodam, że mam ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64".

Dzięki za pomoc,

Kuba

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

> Nie wiem czy zauważyliście, ale ostatnio coś dziwnego dzieje się z pakietem icu........  Dodam, że już takie sytuacje się zdarzały w przeszłości. 
> 
> 

 

Nic dziwnego się nie dzieje, jak system skonfigurujesz, tak potem działa.

Najlepiej cofnij wersje na stabilną:

```
emerge =dev-libs/icu-4.8.1.1-r1
```

A na przyszłość pamiętaj, że Gentoo to nie Ubuntu, żeby jakis Developer myślal za Ciebie.

Tutaj sam musisz ruszyć głową, zeby uniknać problemów.

W dodatku pproblem wskazuje, że do dokumentacji portage chyba nawet nie zajrzałeś, a jeśli nawet, to za wiele z niej nie zrozumiałeś.

W przeciwnym razie twojego postu by w ogóle nie było.

Dodaj sobie do FEAUTRES w make.conf opcję  preserve-libs,

 wtedy system sam będzie dbał o takie zależnosci i raportował o koniecznych zmianach.

To by bylo na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

@Jacekalex 

preserve-libs jest dopiero w portage 2.2, na nic zdaje się czytanie manuala make.conf bo tego po prostu tam  nie ma. Zresztą w żadnej dokumentacji tego nie widziałem.

@eclipsefan

Nie ma żadnego skoku, zmienili nazewnictwo tylko i tyle. 

Zwykłe revdep-rebuild pewnie załatwi sprawę...

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> @Jacekalex 
> 
> preserve-libs jest dopiero w portage 2.2, na nic zdaje się czytanie manuala make.conf bo tego po prostu tam  nie ma. Zresztą w żadnej dokumentacji tego nie widziałem.
> 
> ..........

 

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

> Co mógę zrobić, aby naprawić te zależności i uniknąć problemów na przyszłość?
> 
>  Dodam, że mam ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64". 

 

@Pryka

A w architekturze  ~amd64 to jaka wersja portage jest automatycznie instalowana?

Jak sie Tobie zdaje?   :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> A w architekturze  ~amd64 to jaka wersja portage jest automatycznie instalowana?

 

Napewno nie 2.2, 2.2 ma missing keywords. 2.1 jest w ~amd64.

----------

## Pryka

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Pryka
> 
> A w architekturze  ~amd64 to jaka wersja portage jest automatycznie instalowana?
> ...

 

Na architekturze ~arch instaluje się gałąź 2.1.* Obecnie najnowsza wersja to 2.1.11.1 zainstalowana przed minutą. Używam ~arch od kilkunastu lat i nigdy tam nie było 2.2

----------

## Garrappachc

To ja od siebie polecę 2.2.0. Żadnych bugów, spisuje się wyśmienicie.

----------

